# Meine Neuerwerbung



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

Servus Teichfreunde

Ich möchte euch meine Neuerwerbung nicht vorenthalten:

    

   

*Die hätte ich gerne * 
diese habe ich heute im Tiergarten Schönbrunn entdeckt,
genau so wie diese schöne Seerose

 
Kennt jemand vielleicht diese Art ???

Noch einige Impressionen aus dem Tiergarten wo Jungtiere meine Stars waren:

Tigerbaby
 

Japanische Seraus
 

Jaguar (Adult)
 

und zuletzt mein absoluter Favorit
der Manul (Adult)
 

Ich hoffe euch nicht zu nerven mit meinen Exkursionen in andere Gefielde, aber ein paar Fotos von Tieren die aus unseren Teichen sein könnten entschädigen Euch vielleicht  .

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## jochen (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Hallo Helmut,

Das Bild vom Jaguar...bohhhhhhhhhhhha..  1  

Hier passt einfach alles.
Der Hintergrund ist absolut Spitze man könnte denken du hast den Dschungel nach austria geholt.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Hallo Helmut, 

ich beneide Dich um die schönen Tierfotos. Ich möchte auch gerne gute Fotos von den kleinen und kleinsten Tieren im Teich machen. Gestern habe ich  probiert so ein durchsichtiges Geschöpf zu fotografieren. Ich habe mindestens 12 Aufnahmen gemacht, aber nur ein einziges Mal  war das winzige Tierchen auch tatsächlich zur Gänze drauf.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Hallo Helmut,

wirklich schöne Aufnahmen!! 1

Wegen der Seerose.. die sieht fast aus wie meine "Marl. Chromatella".
Ich treffe mit der Kamera leider das gelb nicht ganz so gut. Einen kleinen Tick heller als Deine ist meine evtl. schon, aber die gescheckten Blätter würden auf jeden Fall passen!


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Servus Elfriede & Annett

Danke für die Blumen  

@ Elfriede : Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das bei meinen Fotos gleich das erste paßt, da werden sehr viele umsonst geschossen  .
Dein Foto ist doch hervorragend, Kompliment  

@ Annett : "Marl. Chromatella" heißt die also, werde mal schau ob ich die wo bekommen kann. Danke für die Info  

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Hallo Helmut,

__ Marliacea Chromatella.. hast sie doch schon in meinem Album bewundert


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Servus Annett

Hast recht, habe ich leider vergessen  , aber die "Marl. Chromatella" glaube ich ist es nicht.
Vom Farbton her zu Hell, die Blätter würden aber passen.

Tschüss Helmut


----------



## Kurt (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Hallo Helmut,
ich habe die "__ Marliacea Chromatella" seit letztem Jahr  - leuchtend Gelbe Blüten  mit marmorierten Blättern. 
hab sie schon gezeigt unter:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/435
(leider überbelichtet und die Stempel nicht richtig zu sehen).

Bezogen habe ich sie aus dem Fachhandel.

SGvB, Kurt


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Hallo Helmut.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich treffe mit der Kamera leider das gelb nicht ganz so gut.Einen kleinen Tick heller als Deine ist meine evtl. schon,....



Vielleicht schaust Du ja mal bei www.nymphaion.de oder bei www.seerosenfarm.de rein... Die haben viele gute Fotos


----------



## Elfriede (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Hallo Helmut,

meine Chromatella habe ich seit 1998 im Teich. Auf dem Foto ist sie leider schon am Verblühen und deshalb auch etwas blasser als am ersten Tag. Besonders schön finde ich die ausgeprägt gefleckten Blätter dieser Seerose, die aber eher zu einer __ Helvola passen würden, denn die Blätter einer M.Chromatella sollten eigentlich grün sein. Gekauft habe ich sie jedenfalls als Chromatella und sie macht mir immer noch große Freude.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Meine Neuerwerbung*

Guten Morgen Elfriede und alle anderen. Ich habe meine "Chromatella" beim Dehner als solche gekauft. Ob es dort tatsächlich richtig bestimmte Seerosen gab... wer weiß das schon? Sie ist aber definitiv hier winterhart-bei Werner steht bei der __ Helvola


> Helvola ist sehr gut für Gefäße geeignet, kann darin aber leider nicht überwintert werden, denn sie ist nicht vollkommen winterhart.


 Meine Seerose hat zu Anfang solche rot gezeichneten Blätter. Später werden sie dann komplett grün. 







Ich gehe bisher davon aus, dass es sich um eine "Chromatella" handelt... Wie gesagt, mit der Kamera treffe ich blasse Farbtöne einfach nicht! Sie wirken alle weißlich. Das gilt auch für zartfarbige Zimmerwände


----------

